# Macbook unibody et ubuntu, 2-3 détails...



## GillesF (4 Décembre 2008)

Hello hello,

je viens de finir l'install d'ubuntu sur mon macbook unibody. Tout (ou presque) fonctionne nickel, il y a juste 2-3 détails pour lesquels je ne trouve pas de solution :
- mon wifi détecte et fonctionne avec le réseau des voisins mais ne repère pas mon wifi (je pense que c'est plus sur le forum d'ubuntu que j'aurais une réponse mais on sait jamais )
- Le trackpad ! Sous mac os c'est un pur plaisir ce nouveau trackpad, est-ce qu'il existe des pilotes (même en développement) pour linux?
- Et enfin, le réel gros problème : quand je quitte ubuntu, il se déconnecte (il bug graphiquement mais ca c'est pas trop grave) puis il reste sur un écran noir et il ne s'éteind pas ! Il faut le forcer en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton pour qu'il s'éteigne... c'est pas ce qu'il y ait de mieux...

Sinon, si certains se posent la question, c'est en effet tout à fait viable ubuntu sur un macbook (en double ou triple boot) et l'install est très facile


----------



## hotblood (4 Décembre 2008)

Quelle version d'ubuntu: Hardy heron ou intrepid (je pense à ces deux là en priorité)???
Pour le wifi, dans mon cas, il a été repéré immédiatement (installation d'ubuntu d-sur dd externe via mvware fusion). Quant au trackpad, j'ai fait des recherches et apparemment c'est chaud (en tout cas dans ma config). Si quelqu'un sait, je suis preneur aussi.
En ce qui concerne ton extinction forcée, as-tu ton système à jour??? :mouais:


----------



## claud (5 Décembre 2008)

J'imagine que tu as bien installé refit
http://refit.sourceforge.net/
et synchronisé les deux partitions ?

Sinon tu vas "esquinter" ton ordi en forçant l'extinction régulièrement...


----------



## gagarts (5 Décembre 2008)

Salut !
Effectivement, comme tu le fait remarquer, tu auras plein d'info sur le site ubuntu-fr.org ... (j'y participe)
Regarde dans la section consacrée aux Mac tu y trouveras un post avec un script pour configurer ton trackpad...
Voici le lien direct (si tu es aussi fainéant que moi !  ) :
http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=271509
Bon courage, et bienvenue dans la famille des Ubuntu-users (je n'ose pas dire ubunteros) et dans la plus grande famille des GNU/Linux-Users


----------



## GillesF (5 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour le lien du trackpad, je regarderai ça dès que j'aurais 2min 

Pour la version d'ubuntu : intrepid.

Pour le wifi je trouve tjr pas, j'arrive à me connecter chez le voisin mais chez moi impossible...

Pour le shutdown forcé, après avoir mis à jour et installé 2-3 paquets (je sais plus lesquels) je n'ai plus le problème.

Et oui, j'utilise refit et j'ai bien entendu synchronisé les partitions.

Reste plus que le wifi... si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------

